# Cocker-Poo -Need advice



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,
A neighbor/friend is interested in acquiring a puppy and she would ultimately like to do therapy work. She has asked my help and is coming to my house tomorrow to visit with my dogs and talk about therapy. She's retired, an animal love and would prefer a puppy.

Of course, I'd like her to get a Havanese, but it seems that her vet owns a Cocker-Poo and she likes that dog. So she wants one. I also think that she doesn't want to spend all that money for a Hav.

Do any of you know how she could go about finding a good cocker-poo? I'm stumped because how can she know which traits the dog will carry?
Do breeders of Cocker-Poos raise them like good Hav breeder (or any other good breeder) would do? i.e. pad training, crate training, etc. What about health testing.

Of course, I'm hoping she'll love my dogs and then I'll suggest Hav Rescue or even a breeder if she'll spend the money.

Any suggestions about finding a good Cocker -Poo?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think that is going to be hit or miss and you are likely to find a lot of backyard breeders. For the most part, they are a designer breed and often times those breeders are in it just for the money. Out of all of the mix breeds, every experience I have had with a Cockapoo has been positive myself. I do know a breeder of cockers and mini poodles who one time had an accidental litter and the parents were completely health tested and both parents were champions so I guess it does happen! I loved every dog out of this litter (she is a performance person and socialized them wonderfully) and many are doing performance. However, I bet there are some out there with different personalities. Combing a hunting dog with a retriever, you could easily get a high strun dog who won't listen! <BG>


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't help with finding one but I've had one myself and my parents had three over the years. They were all terrific dogs. Funny, I never thought of them as a breed or a designer dog. They were just lovable mutts to me. I know YEARS ago there was some talk of cockapoos becoming a recongized breed. Obviously that didn't happen. I sure loved the ones I've had over the years.......RIP Pepsi, Springer, Mindy & Tigger.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

luv2havs said:


> Do any of you know how she could go about finding a good cocker-poo? I'm stumped because how can she know which traits the dog will carry?


That's the exact quandry that comes with mixing any two breeds. You can't predict which traits will be dominant. Just as when you breed two Havanese, you can't predict which puppies will have the mother's head or the father's tail, you can't determine what personality will be dominant either. So, when you breed two totally different breeds with very different breed traits, it is impossible to say that the puppies will be all (this) or all (that).

As for how a Cockapoo breeder raises the puppies, that is going to be completely individual. Since most ethical breeders are completely against mixing breeds, unless this is a person who is truly trying to develop a new breed, keeping breeding records and several generations down the line in their record keeping, working with other breeders of like mind, and only keeping the ones with traits they want to set, it would be logical to assume they don't have the same interests in mind as one who breeds to invest in the breed. This is all just my opinion of course.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We had one that was completely insane.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got mine from the Humane Society. He's been an AWESOME dog.

ETA: It's better to get a Cockapoo bred to a Cockapoo, much more consistent coats, etc, in 2nd , 3rd and 4th generations. My boy has 12 agility titles, CGC and Therapy dog. I lucked out with him!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I work with a man who has two and swears by this breeder. I of course love Havanese and having allergies...I would be afraid that I would get more "cock than poo" (have fun with that one Ivy) but there are many who feel that mixed breeds are healthier and less high strung. I know they always breed from one cocker spaniel and one poodle not cockerpoo to cockerpoo.

this is from the man I work with. I have met his dogs and they are adorable and very sweet but not as cute as a Hav.... LOL.



> The Cockapoo breeder we got our pups from is Birdwalk Farm in Crossville, Tennessee. Lucille Bailey runs the place with her husband Dan. They have been breeders for a long time.
> 
> Birdwalk's site:
> http://www.k9goodies.com/birdwalk/
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> I would be afraid that I would get more "cock than poo" (have fun with that one Ivy)


Oh, and you _know_ she will! ound:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Missy,
Thanks a lot for the references. I'll give them them to my friend.
I looked on the birdwalk website and was pleasantly surprised.

It is obviously a money making thing , but they do OFA and Cerf tests.
And they say that they do crate training, doggy door, socializing etc.
I also looked on the website of North American Cockapoo breeders. Very interesting.

And Jillnors, thanks for your info about 2nd 3rd, 4th generation breeding cockapoo to cockapoo. And your Cocapoo is so beautiful and smart too. I'll show his picture to my friend and tell her about him. How does he get along with your Hav?
I'm hoping that my friends puppy (to be) and my dogs get along so we can dog sit for each other.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Luv2havs!
My Cockapoo Coco gets along with all dogs. He's great with my Hav -she is so so so attached to him and he's great with all dogs. My little Havanese is more opinionated and can have a bit of a Napolean complex on leash!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh interesting...I didn't know they were breeding cockapoos to cockapoos.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Our neighbor has a cockapoo who is very high-strung and dog aggressive. This dog is walked 2-3 times a day and it still hyper. I have heard that the poodle mix brings more energy along with it. Never had one myself thought so I cant say first hand. I am sold on the HAV'S though. I have not met a designer breed that I like better!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ha ha ha!


----------

